# No USB hard drive



## Belegkarnil (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello!
I just installed FreeBSD and I cannot mount my external USB Hard drive. I cannot find my device in /dev and *dmesg* gives me:


```
nfe0: link state changed to DOWN
ugen1.2: <Iomega> at usbus1 (disconnected)
umass0: at uhub1, port 2, addr 2 (disconnected)
nfe0: link state changed to UP
ugen1.2: <Iomega> at usbus1
umass0: <Bulk Only Interface> on usbus1
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass0:0:0:-1: Attached to scbus0
```

So the system found my USB hard disk drive but does not create a device in /dev? Can you help me?

Thanks


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 27, 2011)

```
camcontrol rescan all
```

Though you may need additional usb drivers in some instances. And your drive may need its own power supply in some instances. (somewhat guessing at each of those three solutions). Also post the "cannot mount" errors more entirely.


----------



## Belegkarnil (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot! I don't know if I must run [cmd=]camcontrol rescan all[/cmd] each time I plug an USB drive but it works 

I must install a thing to do an automatic check?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2011)

It should pick up the drive automatically.


----------



## GreenMeanie (Mar 29, 2011)

I am having the same problems also with USB keys.
Also Solaris is doing the same thing.
But if I run Debian it finds USB and auto mounts it.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2011)

GreenMeanie said:
			
		

> I am having the same problems also with USB keys.
> Also Solaris is doing the same thing.
> But if I run Debian it finds USB and auto mounts it.



Auto mounting is a different issue, see the HAL FAQ. Do note that the recent changes in Gnome and XFCE might prevent auto mounting from working at all. There's nothing we can do about that because they decided to use Linux' udev for this.


----------

